# Our New Addition!!! :)



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I flew to Colorado to pick up my new baby yesterday!  Not sure what her permanent name will be yet, but currently it is Lulu! She is an AKC Champion who is 16 months old and 4 lbs. She is AMAZING! Fitting in great, happy and playful, sweet and cuddly already. She is perfect! 

Picking her up at the airport- 

Hanging out and bonding for 4 hours between flights-






Tryin to go potty at the airport-


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Pics after we got home- 








Last night- she thinks my pillow is her bed and so it made for a weird night, plus her giving me kisses every couple hours..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww she is PERFECT!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So many adorable pics! I'm thrilled for you, sweetie! She is just beautiful and the perfect fit for your family. Love the pic with hubby, so cute. It looks like she is already all settled in. lol. Have fun with her!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She is adorable and looks like she is settling in just fine! They are amazing dogs aren't they!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is beautiful!!! Oh, and Lulu said she wouldn't mind another Lulu on the forum.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She is beautiful! It looks as if she's settling in well already.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations! She is so beautiful!! Did u get her from Knockout chihuahuas??? I love her markings!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Congratulations! She is so beautiful!! Did u get her from Knockout chihuahuas??? I love her markings!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes I did.. 

Thank you everyone. She is fitting in so well and we just LOVE her so much already. :love7:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Yes I did..
> 
> Thank you everyone. She is fitting in so well and we just LOVE her so much already. :love7:


I knew I saw her pretty face before! I am so jealous you got one of kristi's babies! She is such an amazing breeder! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I always loved LuLu!!!! I miss seeing pictures of them. I saw she had 'retirees' available. So adorable! Congrats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, Kristi is an awesome breeder.  Lulu was never bred, it was decided she would do better in a pet home instead of being in her breeding program. I have known Kristi for a long time now, and she knows what I have been wanting in a Chi and knew Lulu would be perfect for us. Plus she will get to see pics all the time of her on FB! So happy I was able to get her!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is beautiful! Her head profile looks so much like Chibis


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

OMG! I LOVE HER! She is perfect! She reminds me a little bit of my Bailey! My girl also thinks my pillow is her bed and even in the early mornings thinks my HEAD is her pillow! Enjoy her! She is precious! How are the other two getting along with her?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is very precious and beautiful. I think Lulu is a great name. I love that your flew out to get her! That definitely is good bonding time!


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh she's exquisite  Such a beautiful sweet face  Lovely pics but I especially love the one of Lulu with her new Daddy - she looks SO tiny  I've never lived with a chi (yet!) so am always blown away by how small and beautiful some of them are  

She certainly looks like she's settled in quickly and your boys have accepted her no problem


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She is so beautiful!! She looks like such a happy, well behaved little girl. Looks like she's fitting in already. What a beautiful shaped head and stop she has too. She's just gorgeous.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

What a perfect little baby she is!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She sure is a beauty, looks like she fits right in!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Every day she is here we just love her more. Perfect fit! She has such a goofy and sweet personality, it's hard not to fall in love with her right away.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love Kristi's dogs!!! She's stunning, truly. You're a lucky lady. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

She's such a cutie!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is gorgeous! And she looks very content!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She is so beautiful!!!! I adore her little baby face, congrats!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She is precious! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

awww how gorgeous is she.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

such a pretty baby!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Tiki (Jul 12, 2013)

That is the cutest little girl!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Stunning! She is beautiful


----------

